# Feathers at the Falls



## sweet_daisy (Jan 14, 2006)

a cool pond as that Airic told me about..

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





more tomorrow..

Thanks for looking!


----------



## charizzi (Jan 14, 2006)

wow!!!  wonderful focusing!  do you birdwatch?  These birds are beautiful!!   This makes me want to get into it!


----------



## Chiller (Jan 14, 2006)

Holy moly...
These are awesome.  WOW!!!!!!  I can not pick just one I like.  They are all amazing.


----------



## woodsac (Jan 14, 2006)

They _are _all great...but #1 is awesome :thumbup:
Love the way they stand out against the white bg.


----------



## bburton (Jan 14, 2006)

These bird photos are some of the best I've seen. Congratulations.  Thanks for sharing and inspiring. Color me green. :mrgreen:


----------



## JonK (Jan 14, 2006)

That first one is killer daisy! beautiful capture...that said i must say they are all very well done. Congrats on some super shots.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 15, 2006)

WONDERFUL shots!  The flashes of colour against the stark white of the snow is just stunning.  You must be so thrilled with these.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 15, 2006)

I messed up.. when I restart this laptop, and login @ TPF, it loggs in as Daisy's ID.. I would love to give her credit for these though! 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Silverpenguin (Jan 15, 2006)

A great series of images! The first one would have been my favourite if the head of the nearer duck didn't overlap the wing of the duck behind. Overall though some great stuff


----------



## Canoncan (Jan 15, 2006)

Great job again Ray. Teleconverter on these?


----------



## Calliope (Jan 15, 2006)

Awesome shots again Ray...  Love the in flight photos and the cardinal photo the best.  I feel like I'm always repeating myself when I comment on your photos but here goes...  beautiful photos and awesome detail!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 15, 2006)

charizzi said:
			
		

> wow!!!  wonderful focusing!  do you birdwatch?  These birds are beautiful!!   This makes me want to get into it!



not really bird watching.. just photography.. i couldn't tell you half the names of these birds I am shooting!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 15, 2006)

Canoncan said:
			
		

> Great job again Ray. Teleconverter on these?



No Peter, just the 80-400., the auto focus was way too slow at 600mm.,, and Thanks!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 15, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> Awesome shots again Ray...  Love the in flight photos and the cardinal photo the best.  I feel like I'm always repeating myself when I comment on your photos but here goes...  beautiful photos and awesome detail!



Thanks so much!


----------



## AIRIC (Jan 15, 2006)

Great shots Ray. Just downloading mine now and I can't wait to see them. I hope they are as good as yours. It was cold but what a great spot to shoot. 

Eric


----------



## ShelleySnapz (Jan 15, 2006)

LOL Ray...here ya go...I couldnt resist...

1-mallard ducks
2-waxwing
3-female woodpecker
4-male mallard 
5-female cardinal
6-not sure
7-male mallard
8-male mallard
9-waxwing
10-not sure what kind of duck this is!
11-male cardinal


----------



## ShelleySnapz (Jan 15, 2006)

correction...7 is a female mallard


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 15, 2006)

ShelleySnapz said:
			
		

> LOL Ray...here ya go...I couldnt resist...
> 
> 1-mallard ducks
> 2-waxwing   <<< is'nt this a titmouse?
> ...




Good talking to you this weekend, hope we hook up sometime soon!


----------



## puzzle (Jan 16, 2006)

Lovely shots Ray - I think #2 is a tufted titmouse.
#1 is my favourite though, I love the little curled tail feathers of the male


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 16, 2006)

puzzle said:
			
		

> Lovely shots Ray - I think #2 is a tufted titmouse.
> #1 is my favourite though, I love the little curled tail feathers of the male



Thanks puzzle.. bird ID is half the fun!


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D (Jan 16, 2006)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> No Peter, just the 80-400., the auto focus was way too slow at 600mm.,, and Thanks!



L? or Sigma? These are absolutely amazing. :hail: You've got an awesome lens, whatever kind it is, but that lens has certainly fallen into the right hands! These are incredible.


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 16, 2006)

yo raymond... i really thought it was daisy, and to tell the truth, if she learned how to take pics that quickly and have a child, i was hanging the whole womanhood thing up ...gonna throw in the towel...i was so tickled to learn it was you i "yahoo'd" at work.... i know daisy is a great mother, and wife, but if after a few weeks she was nailing these pics that way, i was moving to canada... figure it must be in the water!!....

great shots...all of them are just perfect, dude...

( and i dont see a cedar waxwing in the bunch, but i could be wrong..)


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

awesome shots daisy, raymond, whoever    of course they are all fantastic but #1, #5, and #11 stand even above the rest for me.  :thumbup:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone!! 

Pachel these were shot with a 80-400 ED VR Nikon lens. 

thanks April and JTH!


----------



## weeping widow (Jan 16, 2006)

I can honestly say that when that first shot scrolled down it took my breath away.  I could even see the tag on the little brown duck's leg.  Amazing - Just amazing!!!!:hail:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 16, 2006)

weeping widow said:
			
		

> I can honestly say that when that first shot scrolled down it took my breath away.  I could even see the tag on the little brown duck's leg.  Amazing - Just amazing!!!!:hail:



Thanks so much! Personally, I like the 2nd shot best, as it was so hard to shoot in the shade, and at a slower shutterspeed., the VR really helps a lot!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 17, 2006)

PachelbelsCanon350D said:
			
		

> L? or Sigma? These are absolutely amazing. :hail: You've got an awesome lens, whatever kind it is, but that lens has certainly fallen into the right hands! These are incredible.



Thanks so much!! the lens I use is a Nikon, 80-400 ED VR, cool lens, so glad I bought it.  I must give credit to Nikon's AFS (auto focus servo) as it tracks and anticipates the position of the creature as it's moving, even when it is flying straight at me! I am totally amazed at this technology.

thank again for all your kind words PachelbelsCanon350D


----------



## Lexi (Jan 18, 2006)

Great series of bird photos, I love the in flight photos... Great timing on capturing them. Very sharp and focus. Great composition!



______________________________
Business Cards Printing Quotes
_"Cards were at first for benefits designed, Sent to amuse, not to enslave the mind."_


----------



## sameerjatana (Feb 16, 2006)

great shots.

First of all God, wow, u created some beautiful birds
Secondly Sweet-Daisy, wow, u captured them well.

Th 1st pic is amazing, good colors, light and good synchronization on the birds' part


----------



## omeletteman (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow, all of these are great! #7 really stands out for me though


----------



## Hoppy (Feb 16, 2006)

These images and the rest on your web site have got to be some of the best bird shots I have ever seen!!!!
What shutter speed do you like to use for the inflight shots?

If after years of practice I get images half as good as these I shall be well happy, If I cant I shall give up and stick to bike racing images and the odd airshow!!!
Many thanks for the inspiration.
Ian.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone, sorry if there is a misunderstanding, I posted these with my wifes ID accidentally..

Hoppy.. I usually use aperature priority, set it at wide open.. 5.6, then set the iso at 400 - 800 depending on the light, and fire away.. spot meter also.

I hope for shutter speeds od 2000 + to freeze the wings.


----------



## tgates (Feb 16, 2006)

Great Shots! I have ZERO luck photographing birds.


----------



## wls3 (Feb 16, 2006)

#1 is wonderful !!! I'm jealous.

Bill


----------



## photomaniac (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow! Lovely shots! Awesome! 

I love no. 1 and 2 and 3 and 7 and 8 and... all of them!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Feb 16, 2006)

thanks guys!


----------



## Hoppy (Feb 18, 2006)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone, sorry if there is a misunderstanding, I posted these with my wifes ID accidentally..
> 
> Hoppy.. I usually use aperature priority, set it at wide open.. 5.6, then set the iso at 400 - 800 depending on the light, and fire away.. spot meter also.
> 
> I hope for shutter speeds od 2000 + to freeze the wings.


 
Thanks for the help.  I wanted to give it a try today but the lake at the bottom of my street is covered in fog and I couldn't see a thing :er: . Hopefully tomorrow 
Ian


----------



## M @ k o (Feb 18, 2006)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> I messed up.. when I restart this laptop, and login @ TPF, it loggs in as Daisy's ID.. I would love to give her credit for these though!
> 
> Thanks everyone!


 
:lmao:   I was checkem them out saying, dam Daisy... Dam girl, wooo Daisy. And said wow she's just as good as Raymond, then I read this.  

Great pics Raymond, sharp as always :thumbup:


----------



## doenoe (Feb 18, 2006)

must have missed this post. 
You are killing me here. I was just sitting and looking at the birdfeeder in my garden and didnt see a single bird. I come back here and see these 
They are great, love everything about them


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 18, 2006)

:hail:


----------

